

This was my YC idea, what do you think? - nextmoveone
http://www.smoothstart.com/

======
aaroneous
Linking to a press release you made that Forbes.com syndicated and making it
look like Forbes wrote about you is deceptive. I stopped browsing at that
point. If I were a potential customer I would feel like you were trying to
trick me and wouldn't feel confident about using your service, or trusting
your company.

Otherwise, the layout looks good. Some of your marketing text reads a little
funny//choppy. You might want to re-read what you wrote and fine-tune.

And nitpicking: I don't like how the word "it" is on its own line in the quote
on your front page.

~~~
nextmoveone
Thanks! I was feeling the same way about the forbes release but everyone else
insisted.

~~~
aaroneous
It definitely comes across as slimy. It seems like your service is interesting
enough on its own to not need to resort to shady tactics in order to be
compelling.

------
Zak
Visually, this site _shouts_ "Web 2.0!!!" like no other. Going from the
simple, clean layout of Hacker News to that was jarring. I suggest you drop at
least one standard Web 2.0 design element. Personally, I'd lose the
reflections and tone down the drop shadows.

It's also not clear to me what this product actually _does_. That may be
because I don't have a background in marketing and don't know the jargon very
well, but it might also be that your content reads like marketing fluff. In
150 words or fewer, what does this service do?

~~~
alaskamiller
I think the design is fine. It's silly to classify this as Web 2.0, that
doesn't make any sense.

As for what it does, on the homepage: Generate, Manage & Track New Leads. All
in one place. That's 9 words and one symbol. This is a sales tool, you
labeling it as something that's related to marketing makes it clear you're not
part of the demographics.

------
dhouston
it would be nice if it were a little more tangible -- you say you help gather
and manage leads and make it easier to manage search marketing. but those are
huge spaces and cover a universe of possible features/applications.

for example, maybe make the screenshots more legible so i could quickly get a
feel for what specifically the thing does (ok, the 'create custom landing
pages' and forms is clear enough, but the rest of the description is a lot
fuzzier) and how i can use it.

the site itself looks gorgeous, though -- good luck!

------
shayan
if this was your YC idea, meaning it was turned down and you went ahead and
still did it, I want to say congrats on finishing it and not giving up.

~~~
nextmoveone
Yes. We did, but it's not really finished...I just want to get peoples
feedback on the concept.

------
myoung8
nicely designed. i agree with others about the copy. it's well written, but i
don't think the tone is appropriate for this type of product. then again, i'm
not even a potential user...

I would take what everyone on here says with a grain of salt because i'm
guessing _most_ of us haven't used a CRM app.

------
brianmckenzie
I really, really like the design.

------
daniel-cussen
Looks really sexy.

